# (ZYLISS) Gripmaster Portable Clamping System Multi Vise



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I was looking at some, Zyliss Portable Clamping System Multi Vises,on eBay to buy, when I ran across a 
brand new, complete, Gripmaster Portable Clamping System Multi Vise, that I ended up buying,at a good price,after doing some research, 
I found this info at the web site link here.
Note: Multi-purpose vise systems are branded with either Z-2, JML, Vise Master, Grip Master or Master 
Vise. All are produced by the same manufacturer.

( http://www.myhomeworkshop.com/zvise.html )

Does any one have any more info about this ???
Gripmaster Kit to be delivered tomorrow

E J


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's a funny product. I have one and I like it for some things. I usually
only use it for very awkward workholding situations, where it works
pretty well some of the time. The quick release feature on the tail
clamp doesn't work on mine anymore - other than that the quality of
the tool is quite high.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine has treated me well for a good 10plus years so far : )
I like the quick adjust feature and the portability has come in quite handy in my case.
Also, when I'm done with it on my bench , I just clamp it to the overhead floor joists in my basement shop : )


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

My question is, does any one know if the GripMaster is produced by the same manufacturer,as the Zyliss


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Note: Multi-purpose vise systems are branded with either Z-2, JML, Vise Master, Grip Master or 
Master Vise. All are produced by the same manufacturer."* This quote is from your own post !

Google search only produces hand excercise device under this GripMaster name…..do you have a link to it ?
If you already ordered it and expect it to arrive today , why are you even asking about its origin ? It's like putting the cart before the horse !


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know !!!
And I like more than one opinion


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I got the vise and tried it out, it says right on the box MADE IN CHINA, but I like it
I have a 10 in, Record front vise on by bench, but I don't have an end vise,so that's one reason I wanted it 
The other reason is in the winter ,I do some work in basement,(don't have a regular bench there)because of the cost of heating the shop.
The other reason is I frequently do work for my relatives at there homes ,so I think it will be a real handy vise.
So now we all know the GripMaster is maid in China
I have a couple of old hand planes I bought from eBay,that I am going to,clean up, tune up,now. in the basement ,so !!! the vise will put to use today.

Sawdust in my veins ,splinters stuck in my hands, WOW I love it


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Still waiting for a link to , or pictures of , your vise.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Heres the pics


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you ….I would think it was a Zyliss at first ,if you didn't have the box there, but looking closer , the parts don't appear to be the same quality .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They are really good a stealing and counterfeiting ;-(


----------



## zenman (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's the history of the portable vise in a nutshell.

After more than fifty successful years, Swiss production of the original Swiss ZYLISS Vise was shuttered due to unmanageable cost increases around the turn of the decade. During a brief transition period the US-assembled zVise2 was the authorized ZYLISS successor. The only factory-authorized Chinese version was then introduced as the JML Visemaster in Britain, and as the z2 in the US, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. After British distribution ceased, a small quantity of JML product was also sold in the US. Of all vise products currently available, the z2 today remains most similar to the original ZYLISS

In contrast, the Gripmaster was an unauthorized reverse-engineered Chinese knock-off distributed starting in 1993 by the now defunct Clark National Products, who typically claimed it was a ZYLISS product, or at least was very willing to create that impression in its demonstrations. Clark had the credibility to do this since they had previously been, for many years, the exclusive US ZYLISS importer. They sold the cheaply-made Gripmaster at ZYLISS prices and under largely false pretenses for many years before unceremoniously going out of business several years ago.

Nonetheless many vise parts will fit across the various brands, although there is never any assurance of that. z2 and some residual ZYLISS parts are available from Advanced Machinery in New Castle, Delaware, USA.

A high-end alternative product, using a similar design but with more refined engineering and much heavier construction, developed by the original inventor of the ZYLISS and still manufactured in Switzerland today as it has been for over 20 years, is the SWISSREX. This product is currently sold by the factory in Switzerland and also in the US by Advanced Machinery.

Finally, the latest in a long string of unauthorized ZYLISS knockoffs was a Chinese product packaged and marketed from Germany, called Mr. Strong. Burdened with a fatal engineering flaw, this product was a dismal failure in the American market despite its clever packaging and initial good appearance, and appears to have not done much better elsewhere.


----------



## czarnpg (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi my dear! I saw you post about zyllis vise and found it very nice.
but I did a search at ebay and found a lot of variety. the follow link shows the zyliss types captured in the search:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4340.m570.l1313&_nkw=zyliss+vise&_sacat=0

I'm a little confused yet so I ask you aid, can you tell me what product/s here is fine?

thanks

Cesar Pedro
from brasil


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have been using a Zyliss vice on a ukulele building course and appreciated it's value. Scouring ebay I came across this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170892358914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Bid and bought it. I have had it a few days and I am really pleased with it. It complements my Record 52 1/2 ED bench vice, my full width tail vice. and 83-34 qr mechanics vice. I hope to buy a Parrot vice soon.


----------



## WarpedAndChecked (May 3, 2013)

Got one at auction for $20.
Got another one at a garage sale for $10. This one has the owner's manual.
It is the GripMaster by R Clark National Products version.

Now I have 2! The only problem is, none of my 7 drills fit it.


----------



## jack4002 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Zyless vice got it many years ago at a Sacramento ww show. Can't remember the price for the kit, but believe it to be reasonable. As with any metal faced vice you have to be careful with using it on wood. That being said i have done a lot of clamping with it and it's still going strong. As mentioned by a previous poster, when your done with it and/or you need some extra space on your bench you can just unscrew it and hang it else where


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

my dad gave me a Zyliss a few months ago, and just today gifted me all of its acoutrements. He said he's never had enough of a need to use it so I got it. I'm watching the VCR tape intro that is giving me lots of good ideas! this is awesome! I think I'll try to find this intro on YouTube.


----------



## B0b (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're still around (8 years later) What is the diameter of the drill holder?

Thanks.



> Got one at auction for $20.
> Got another one at a garage sale for $10. This one has the owner s manual.
> It is the GripMaster by R Clark National Products version.
> 
> ...


----------



## dtmeadsarpt (2 mo ago)

How do I find a manual for the grip master clamping system?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

dtmeadsarpt said:


> How do I find a manual for the grip master clamping system?


I think that Zyliss sold the rights to this company. You might find manuals there? 






Z-VISE, formerly Zyliss Vice, a multi-purpose portable clamping system


Z-VISE, formerly Zyliss Vice, a multi-purpose portable clamping system. Buy online



www.homeshow.co.nz


----------

